# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  cfar do tju pelqente te benit ne nje dit me shi.

## Nyx

Kur cdo gje eshte kthyer ne ngjyre gri dhe qielli duket sikur ka shperthyer ne lote cfare ju pelqente beni ...?

----------


## [Perla]

> Kur cdo gje eshte kthyer ne ngjyre gri dhe qielli duket sikur ka shperthyer ne lote cfare ju pelqente beni ...?


Hmm sa e zymte ... nuk e di pse por kur e lexova temen mendova per vetmine.Kete me kujton nje kohe e tille. Mbeshtetur ne parvazit te dritares e duke pare shiun qe bie me furi.Kur je i/e trishtuar duket sikur dhe qielli qan me ty.

----------


## fabioanna

cfar do tju pelqente te benit ne nje dit me shi.

----------


## strange

Te ulesha afër dritares dhe te dëgjoja pikat e shiut.


ps: ke hap temën ne vend te gabuar.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## naqeta

Ca pika shiu mbi qelq rane 
dhe une per ty seç ndjeva .....

----------


## amela1

Te rija ne shpi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sex.......

----------


## amela1

> sex.......


Vetem ne dite me shi ?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Vetem ne dite me shi ?


ty kur te pelqen?

----------


## amela1

> ty kur te pelqen?


Me raft pika qe sot po shtron shume pikpyetje....

----------


## Linda5

*Te rrija shtrir ne krevat*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me raft pika qe sot po shtron shume pikpyetje....


kshu o kur s'ja shpjegon mire programin popllit...

----------


## Milkway

te shikoja filma ose te isha me njeriun special  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diita

Te ecja neper shi...

----------


## Apollyon

Gjume     .

----------


## Flora82

Tê  rri  ne  dhome  time ,  te  mendoj   per  shum  gjera!  te  lexoj dhe  nese  nuk  ik  koha  ta mbuloj kokên  me  jargan  e  tja  futi  gjum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flora82

> Te ecja neper shi...


vetem  po  ta  kish  embrellen  se  per  ndryshe  ncuk  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flora82

> te shikoja filma ose te isha me njeriun special


  ndonje  filum  horror  me  sigur  dote  bente  mire  hahahaaaa

----------


## mia@

Aman se na ka dal shiu nga hundet. Kemi harruar si jane ditet me diell dhe qiell te kalter. :i terbuar:

----------


## PINK

do piqja geshtenja dhe do haja manaferra. lol

----------

